# New sig



## iYoshi- (Mar 27, 2010)

Made for me by http://kirkbutler.deviantart.com
He used my http://iyosh.deviantart.com/art/Dark-Bowser-158364567 render =D
so what do you guys reckon


----------



## JamesTrain (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome dude I love the color choice and the whole concept of Dark Bowser.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks pretty nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the name on the signature is almost unreadable


----------



## Raika (Mar 28, 2010)

Had to strain my eyes to see the text. Other than that it's nice.


----------



## prowler (Mar 28, 2010)

That guy has got some pretty cool sigs.
I want to steal the Shinx one P:


----------



## Jamessmith.fx (Mar 28, 2010)

Very boring, not appealing in the slightest, lacks effects, seems like just a render on a plain background and text isnt needed.

overall pritty bad tag.

//


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 29, 2010)

regarded from the original picture it is rather ok than phenomenal
but the color choice make its presentation good


----------



## iYoshi- (Mar 31, 2010)

Ill be sure to pass your comments onto my friend


----------



## 5% (Mar 31, 2010)

+1 I liked it the first time I saw it while skimming through threads

Like the colours, placing of text & colour of choice for text is eh. Sometimes it's better to leave text out

Couple tutorials if you'd like to expand your understanding of text & text placement in sigs

http://jpapa.deviantart.com/art/SIgnature-...torial-91177085
http://xylez.deviantart.com/art/Signature-...orial-116731423
http://jugga-lizzle.deviantart.com/art/Sig...torial-62234256
http://darkestteam.deviantart.com/art/Text...orial-124753043


----------



## gba34 (Apr 10, 2010)

It's hard to see your name. Make Your name a brighter color.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 15, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

I love Sigs. Good job.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesomeeeee! I love the colours! But I can barely see your name


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 19, 2010)

I try to open my eyes,but still can not see your name.


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, maybe add some more effects??


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Sig...Yeah just make the name bigger andd thats it.


----------



## prowler (Apr 21, 2010)

I can read the text just fine.


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 21, 2010)

Jamessmith.fx said:
			
		

> Very boring, not appealing in the slightest, lacks effects, seems like just a render on a plain background and text isnt needed.
> 
> overall pritty bad tag.
> 
> //


Oh you, let him go this time. Maybe he was trying to go minimalist or something, give the guy a break.



I'll just tell you to ditch the text, or improve it. Either one would work.


----------

